# "cheaper" Venge?



## DarkoBWM (May 29, 2010)

Do you guys think that they'll release non S-Work models of the Venge? I'm about to buy a Tarmac but I think I might wait until they announce the 2012 bikes to see if they come out with cheaper Venges.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

DarkoBWM said:


> Do you guys think that they'll release non S-Work models of the Venge? I'm about to buy a Tarmac but I think I might wait until they announce the 2012 bikes to see if they come out with cheaper Venges.


My guess (keyword, _guess_) is that they'll test the market and if they see enough demand, your hopes will come to fruition. 

I see this move by Spec as being similar to what Felt did a year or two ago with their AR series, and from what I've gathered (which is far from in depth research) the F series is outselling the AR's. Makes sense, since being a TT/ race bike it's somewhat of a niche market. And not all succeed (Cervelo's S1, for example).


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

Here are the pertinent parts of the Venge release plan. I highly doubt there will be a sub-SWorks model before model year 2013. I agree with PJ, though. Hopefully enough people clamor for it, so it gets made as a Pro level frame. I'll want something new by then...:aureola: 
1) March 17: S-Works + McLaren Venge will launch at the McLaren Technology Center in Surrey, England.
International media will learn development process and ride the Venge.
2) March 17: Venge microsite goes live venge.specialized.com
3) March 19: Three select athletes each from teams HTC-Highroad, Astana, and Saxo Bank will race
Milan-San Remo on S-Works + McLaren prototypes
4) Immediately following launch/race, you will start seeing news reports about the new bike
5) End of March we will launch an international ad campaign
6) May: S-Works models available
7) Fall: S-Works + McLaren model available


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

i was told by my buddy who works at a dealer said that there's but a 100 copies of the McLaren Venge and only the lucky will get their hands on those.


----------



## DarkoBWM (May 29, 2010)

Whoever runs Specialized's facebook just said "the Tarmac is still the stiffest when it comes to stiff-to-weight ratio. The venge is for the race who gets up front and wants the least amount of drag."

I thought that was interesting. The Venge still looks badass.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

You should be looking at deep carbon wheels before considering the Venge. There's more aero gains to be had from wheels than the frame. These factors can add up to a significant difference in a bunch sprint or time-trial, not so much at speeds less than 20mph. And you should look at your position on the bike before looking at wheels.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

foofighter said:


> i was told by my buddy who works at a dealer said that there's but a 100 copies of the McLaren Venge and only the lucky will get their hands on those.


The very lucky and the VERY rich!


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

I hope ride quality doesn't suffer. 

The problem with aero posts is that they tend to beat you pretty good. 
At least that was the case with my Cervelo S2 and also on longer rides with my Giant TCR Advanced. 

Round posts are really the way to go unless they are good at designing them with flex such as on the Trek Madone.


----------

